# Weird headstock



## Sporque (Dec 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen anything like this before? I got it in a batch of bits from a luthier's estate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve seen Baldwins with something like that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's for hanging your coat on while you play.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I think that is a Signature model for Steve "Lips" Kudlow.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Some EKO guitars and basses have a similar headstock.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a variation of the German lute or lute-guitar style of 150 or so years ago.


----------



## Sporque (Dec 25, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> Some EKO guitars and basses have a similar headstock.


Very similar, but not quite identical I think. There sure are some oddball guitars out there.


----------



## Sporque (Dec 25, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I’ve seen Baldwins with something like that.


This is the closest Baldwin headstock I can find. There may be others that are more similar.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

wow, is that a 6 or 7 piece neck? I cant see any value in the time it would take to make that...
C


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> wow, is that a 6 or 7 piece neck? I cant see any value in the time it would take to make that...
> C


I’m no expert, but multiple laminated necks are fairly common. Maybe they’re resistant to warping.

Silvertone would know much better than I do. He made this one.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I’m no expert, but multiple laminated necks are fairly common. Maybe they’re resistant to warping.
> 
> Silvertone would know much better than I do. He made this one.
> 
> View attachment 297506


@Cardamonfrost 
They are pretty common. Here's a Framus Texan neck from the 60's, there's a few laminations in those -


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> They are pretty common. Here's a Framus Texan neck from the 60's, there's a few laminations in those -


Yeah that’s actually pretty cool in my opinion.

I’d imagine they laminated it into planks and then milled the necks in one piece (sort of).


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Cardamonfrost said:


> wow, is that a 6 or 7 piece neck? I cant see any value in the time it would take to make that...
> C


The value could be aesthetic. Like this one - 










It is also a way of producing a much stronger neck using flat sawn lumber. When using flat sawn lumber you rip thinner strips stand up 90 degrees and you are left with quarter sawn.









I find a one piece neck to be a waste of wood and it is difficult to find the thickness required for a Gibson style angled head stock.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen similar headstocks--some in person--and was thinking Baldwin & Eko, and some other older brands as well.
It is a different sort of look for sure.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Silvertone said:


> I find a one piece neck to be a waste of wood and it is difficult to find the thickness required for a Gibson style angled head stock.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I bought a neck from Warmoth and they snuck in a scarf joint to save wood at the headstock without telling me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1970s Hofner Lute Guitar | www.12fret.com


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Perhaps it's for hanging bells and jingly things? Or hanging your guitar on a clothesline while camping.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> 1970s Hofner Lute Guitar | www.12fret.com


I could get into that.


----------

